# Win 8 Pro Retail available on TechNet



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

If you have a Technet sub Win 8 Pro retail version is now available for download.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Got it last night.

It's, umm, "interesting".

Here's a user test. Put an experienced Windows 7 user in front of either the default Win8 user interface (formerly Metro), or the Win8 desktop, and time how long it takes them to command either a system shutdown or a restart, using only the mouse.

It's definitely good for a giggle or two, to watch someone attempt it. :lol:

Keith


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, a bit of a learning curve and not the end of the world. Been using it since before the public release previews came out.

Anyone else think it runs significantly faster than Windows 7?

And I do think losing the Start button was stupid. But Microsoft insists that their instrumentation labs show that "people don't use it". This person does (or did) a lot.

BTW - to shut down, either swipe to open the "Charms" or press Windows Key+C, then select the Settings Charm.

AND WHY DID THEY TAKE AWAY MY GADGETS.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm surprised they allow as many license keys as they do, at least on an MSDN subscription. The rumor had been that they were going to crack down on the abuse of the program.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Can Metro be disabled?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"PokerJoker" said:


> Got it last night.
> 
> It's, umm, "interesting".
> 
> ...


During the tech net preview I couldn't find the shutdown command to save my life.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Can Metro be disabled?


Nope, not without third party software. I know stardock has one. I was hoping for at least a GPO.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm surprised they allow as many license keys as they do, at least on an MSDN subscription. The rumor had been that they were going to crack down on the abuse of the program.


 I have the Technet "standard" which only provides 2 keys but each key is good for 10 installs.

HOWEVER, if you purchased and activated Technet after 7/1/12 your keys will expire with the expiration of your Technet sub and your software will no longer work where previously the keys would last forever.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

PokerJoker said:


> Got it last night.
> 
> It's, umm, "interesting".
> 
> ...


I seem to be at that age where any learning curve is look upon as work and after being retire for more than a decade, I don't want anything to do with work.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Which is why I won't make my parents go off Windows 7 until 2019. My mothers deadline for getting off XP is fast approaching.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Can Metro be disabled?





dpeters11 said:


> Nope, not without third party software. I know stardock has one. I was hoping for at least a GPO.


 It seems you can bypass it. Look at the first tip on this page labeled #11: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe...and_tricks_get_most_out_windows_8431?page=0,1


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think that works anymore, Microsoft blocked it.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't think that works anymore, Microsoft blocked it.


 Yup.  Just tried it. No go.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Why are they trying to so HARD to alienate users?! I'll use Windows 8 when I can boot directly into the desktop, and shut it down/sleep/hibernate without having to use the Charms bar. I HATE things appearing when I mouse over a certain area!!!
Are there any limitations on the desktop once you're into it? Also, I use a remote with my Windows 7, even though I don't use Windows Media Center or Windows Media Player (Use it with VLC). Is that going to work without purchasing the pro edition and the Media Center addon?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Which is why I ordered a new laptop now to replace my 7.5 yo Celeron M XP laptop with a Windows 7 laptop and purchasing the Windows 8 Upgrade for install later... maybe. There are some good improvements with Windows 8, but the showstopper is that TETRIS start screen. Mind you, you can type the full name of the program to start it, and that you can display all of the program items. And, yes, you can display every installed program on the screen. But, it just isn't as compact or intuitive.

I even installed Windows 8 on a test computer at work so that people can get familiar with it near my desk. Noone likes it at work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps M$ will pay these new users for educate them about basic things of W8.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Problem with things like Win 8 is people fear change. Can you imagine what would happen if they completely overhauled/changed IOS? All the fruit folks would be up in arms.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Problem with things like Win 8 is people fear change. Can you imagine what would happen if they completely overhauled/changed IOS? All the fruit folks would be up in arms.


The problem with the change is that Window 8 is mainly designed as a touch interface for people who sit 1-2 feet from their screen. I use a desktop connected to my 47" HDTV, and sit about 12 feet from it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> I even installed Windows 8 on a test computer at work so that people can get familiar with it near my desk. Noone likes it at work.


Dont like it on my phone, wont use it on my computer. But I like it if it drops the price of Win7


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

You have Windows 8 on your phone?
Impressive


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> The problem with the change is that Window 8 is mainly designed as a touch interface for people who sit 1-2 feet from their screen. I use a desktop connected to my 47" HDTV, and sit about 12 feet from it.


Everything you can do with your finger can be done with the mouse. It becomes second nature very quickly. The Windows Key becomes your new friend. It isn't difficult. It is just different.

Like when DirecTV changes the UI and people scream about it for a while, then get used to it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> You have Windows 8 on your phone?
> Impressive


No, I have the interface on my phone.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> Everything you can do with your finger can be done with the mouse. It becomes second nature very quickly. The Windows Key becomes your new friend. It isn't difficult. It is just different.
> 
> Like when DirecTV changes the UI and people scream about it for a while, then get used to it.


It just feels like it was designed with a tablet/phone in mind, and then they decided to also make it a desktop OS at the last minute. Hopefully it's like Windows ME-they realize they screwed up, fix the mistakes, and release a better OS.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Odd, my MSDN OS subscription will let me download the Enterprise edition but not the Pro. I'll probably create a VM for plain Windows 8 to play with to start.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

klang said:


> Odd, my MSDN OS subscription will let me download the Enterprise edition but not the Pro. I'll probably create a VM for plain Windows 8 to play with to start.


If you download the plain Windows 8, you'll see a key for standard and Pro edition.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And remember the base edition is comparable to Home Premium in Windows 7. They got rid of the Home Basic edition version.

Also, for anyone that uses the hosts file to redirect things to the loop back address etc, check this out. http://www.ghacks.net/2012/08/19/you-cant-block-facebook-using-windows-8s-hosts-file/


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> And remember the base edition is comparable to Home Premium in Windows 7. They got rid of the Home Basic edition version.
> 
> Also, for anyone that uses the hosts file to redirect things to the loop back address etc, check this out. http://www.ghacks.net/2012/08/19/you-cant-block-facebook-using-windows-8s-hosts-file/


interesting...

I re-direct websites using local dns server, which will still work, but still interesting Microsoft would do that. I guess malware alter the host file and this is a way of protecting well known websites.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That site's already wrong. Windows Defender re-writes the HOSTS file for protection. It's not something nefarious.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> That site's already wrong. Windows Defender re-writes the HOSTS file for protection. It's not something nefarious.


Though it seems to only be for specific sites, it doesn't protect the file from all changes. I understand what they are doing, but sometimes there is a bit too much protection for me. But then there are workarounds.

One other tip, from a retweet by Ed Bott. From an elevated Powershell session, run update-help. There will be some errors, apparently not everything is done yet.


----------

